

Ask HN: Phone scam from “Microsoft” - relaunched

I got a call from 949.486.6422, some not easily traceable VOIP, I&#x27;m guessing. &quot;Microsoft&quot; detecting viruses on my computer, called to help me remove them. I played along, nkt doing the steps but just saying I was to see where this was going, and they had me open the event viewer -&gt; logs, show warning and errors and then delete them, telling me those were viruses. The connection. Broke up, but I&#x27;m wondering what their end game was.<p>Anyone had this happen to them or heard of this? Were they going to charge me for &quot;virus&quot; removal?
======
colund
Yes. The Indian Microsoft virus phone scam is well known. Search for examples
on YouTube.

